# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP >  لطفا کمک کنید 3 روزه که دنبالشم هر کاری کردم نشد :(

## sr008h

*سلام دوستان من میخواستم بدونم ایا با این تابع (curl)میشه به صورت اتوماتیک در سایت تون (barnamenevis.org)به حساب کاربری خودم ورود شم ؟


منظورم اینه که چه جوری میشه یک فرم را توی یک صفحه تشخیص داد و ان رو پر کرد واتوماتیک دکمه ثبت رو زد ؟(با php)

ایا با curl میشه این کارو کرد ؟

دیگه دارم اسفالت میشم هر کاری کردم نشد 


ممنون میشم اگه جوابم رو بدید :-s*

----------


## vahidqara

عزیزم اینجا تاپیک کیک هست نه PHP  :لبخند:

----------


## sr008h

*باشه مرسی داداش همین که به سوال ما اهمیت دادی و یه پاسخ دادی واسه ما زیاده مرسی*  :چشمک:

----------


## Mahdi-563

آخی .....
دوست عزیز با هدر ها می تونی اصلاعات را پست کنی در صورتی که کپچا ولیدیت نکنه

----------

